# Helpz a new overclocker?



## Franky5 (Aug 24, 2008)

Ok, i have everest home edition and CPU-Z, tell me if u need more info plz

CPU Type Dual Core Intel Pentium D 805, 2666 MHz (20 x 133)
Motherboard Chipset VIA P4M800 Pro
System Memory 1024 MB

CPU Speed	
CPU Clock	2661.42 MHz (original: 2667 MHz)
CPU Multiplier	20.0x
CPU FSB	133.07 MHz (original: 133 MHz)
Memory Bus	0.00 MHz

CPU Cache	
L1 Trace Cache	12K Instructions
L1 Data Cache	16 KB
L2 Cache	1 MB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

SPD Memory Modules	
DIMM1	512 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz) (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz) (2.0-2-2-6 @ 133 MHz)
DIMM2	512 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz) (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz) (2.0-2-2-6 @ 133 MHz)

Award BIOS Type	Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG

Field	Value
Sensor Properties	
Sensor Type	ITE IT8712F (ISA 290h)
GPU Sensor Type	Driver (NV-DRV)

Temperatures	
Motherboard	38 °C (100 °F)
CPU	13 °C (55 °F)
Aux	62 °C (144 °F)
GPU	80 °C (176 °F)

Cooling Fans	
CPU	789 RPM
Chassis	1075 RPM

@ 200 MHz	3.0-3-3-8 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 166 MHz	2.5-3-3-7 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 133 MHz	2.0-2-2-6 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

Module Width	64 bit

Is this good enough?


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html

I think those temperature readings are mixed. Try with SpeedFan from my sig, or CoreTemp: http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/ Nonetheless the reading of 80°C is definitely no good in any case, so you should get that fixed ASAP. Clean out every fan with a can of compressed air, failing that reapply thermal paste on the graphics card or CPU whichever is overheating.

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------

